
Airlines, airports sound the alarm on long TSA lines - rickdale
http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/flights/todayinthesky/2016/05/10/airlines-airports-sounds-alarm-long-tsa-lines/84181668/
======
xfour
Perhaps we should try going back to metal detectors? Automated thing that goes
beep, seemed to work just fine. Theoretically could move lines faster and with
less errors.

------
riprowan
Somehow TSA manages to get by with only ten people where other countries would
use three.

